# What Synth Should I Buy Next?



## chibop (Dec 26, 2020)

Could someone suggest some synths that could expand my sound library palate?
I'm looking for electronic synths, not acoustic instruments sample libraries (orchestral, keys, guitars/drummmmmmms...).
Currently I have Logic, NI Komplete 11, Zebra2 (Dark Zebra), Diva, Hive 2, Repro, Sylenth1, Omnisphere, Arturia V Collection 7, AAS Modeling Collection 3, AIR IEP 3 Complete.
I see people mentioning Serum and VPS Avenger quite a lot in different places. Would they expand or offer more or less similar to what I have?
Thanks!


----------



## Markrs (Dec 26, 2020)

Vital, as it is free or cheap if you want the extra speech to wavetable and presets. There are some good new resonance synths out, like Noisy by Expressive E or Plasmonic by Rhizomatic. If you fancy modular, Voltage Modular by cherry audio is well rated (I have it but not played with it yet).

You can currently get Lion for $19.99 using the plugin-alliance voucher code, or bx_oberhausen for just $9.99 though you can only use the voucher once.


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 26, 2020)

Have you worked through all you have? You already own some of the best synths on the market, and Omni alone has 13,000 presets. The unfinished presets are also awesome (I own another 2000 presets or so from him)

If I was to suggests synths to someone here is my top 10 out of what I have.

Omnishpere 2, Repro, Diva, Repro, Zebra, AAS Ultra Analog, Chromophone, Serum, Razor, Straylight.

Since you own all of these except Serum (and Zebra can do wavetable synthesis) I would focus on all that you have and perhaps look at presets for what you have. There are a few developers like the unfinished that make excellent presets that take the synths you have (esp Omni, Zebra, Repro and Diva) even farther. Based on the fact that U-he synths and Omni have the most amount of 3rd party presets, it kind of tells you what synths they think are tops too.

And if you’ve already gone through all you have then I suggest getting some food and sleep, clearly you are overworked! 😄😄😄


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Dec 26, 2020)

You don't need anything. Actually Reaktor alone has anything you ever may need.


----------



## chibop (Dec 26, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Have you worked through all you have? You already own some of the best synths on the market, and Omni alone has 13,000 presets. The unfinished presets are also awesome (I own another 2000 presets or so from him)



I mostly rely on presets and just tweak ADSR and adjust EQ, reverb, delay, and turn off arp. I guess it's time for me to invest time to learn how to work with more advance sections.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 26, 2020)

Yeah you don't need any more synths.  

But if you mainly like tweaking presets (no shame in that; I mean, a violin is also a "preset"), then I highly recommend expanding your palette with the sound sets for Diva and Repro from Swan Audio.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 26, 2020)

Absolutely, the best advice would be: learn to program your already great collection of synths.

If you insist on getting a new synth:
- Cherry Audio Voltage Modular Nucleus
- Newfangled Audio Pendulate
- Vital
All free.

If you want something cool and want to support an independent developer at the same time:
- Rhizomatic Plasmonic (although you already have Chromaphone and String Studio). Slightly biased, I just got it and love it right now haha.

If you want to geek out, once you’re hooked on actually programming the damn things:
- UVI Falcon 2
- Melda MSoundFactory *)

*) EDIT: oh no... MSF has miraculously fallen into my cart over at Melda... just one more day with a 50% discount... oops


----------



## shponglefan (Dec 26, 2020)

At this point if you really wanted more synths I would branch out into hardware. On the software side, you already are well covered.


----------



## Jkist (Dec 27, 2020)

Only one you lack that I would buy is Dune 3! Nothing sounds quite like Dune 3 to me, its one of those few software synths that has a weird mojo to it, like Sylenth1. Sylenth1 is super old by now, but its still relevant because it has a magic to it that cant really be reproduced with other synths. Dune 3 has a similar magic to my ears. Not only that, its crazy powerful.

Maybe Rapid would interest you if you want more of a workstation synth. Or Viper if you want a die-hard hardware emulation. Or theres the more experimental type synths like Generate. But yeah, you can already cover a crazy amount of ground with what you already own.


----------



## HeliaVox (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm here to echo the same sentiments. With NI Komplete you have every type of synthesis covered. And all your retro stuff with the Arturia collection. Add onto that AAS and Omnisphere, and you really don't need anything else. 

Don't fall into GAS. 

Everythime I'm tempted to bu something new, I ask myself the hard question: Do I already own something that does this? 99.9% of the time it's a yes.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 27, 2020)

If you have all those, and know how to use most of them effectively (including making your own patches from scratch), then....

Decide whether you like the digital or analog type soft synths and move into hardware. I have a ton of soft synths - many of the best available. It’s nice. They’re great. I was still missing something.

Hardware. Not racks and racks as that’s be no different. But 3 carefully selected and acquired about a year apart each hardware synths and 2 (going on 3) hardware effects. I may end up selling some software synths in 2021, like Omnisphere.


----------



## Braveheart (Dec 27, 2020)

I have a lot of synths, but my favorite is Avenger. The sound designer is among the bests in the business. What you can do with this synth is awesome.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 27, 2020)

I agree that you have so much covered. But, if you are into exploring other synths, Aparillo is a nifty one, with a unique mod XY-ish thing (I don't remember what to call it). I think it has a demo. 

DS Thorn can be had cheap right now, and it has a nifty effects sequencer. Much fun.

I believe Omnisphere has granular options, but I don't know their limits. You might check out Pigments, Rapid, Biotek. Falcon, also, but maybe that overlaps too much with Omnisphere? Iris 2 can be had cheap--often on sale--but it is not smooth for me.

Harmor, Halion, Icarus have resynthesis options. Tone2 has some other interesting seeming synths.

I've been thinking about Rob Papen's Blade 2.

You have Alchemy (is it a part of Logic?). That's one I wish were available on Windows.

Serum has a nice wavetable editor and modulation. I like its filters. It does overlap with Hive 2--but you'd have to look closely to figure out how much.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 27, 2020)

Ana2 is really nice--was just on sale for ~$60. It might be seen as a similar to Dune 3 (I only briefly did a demo of Dune 3).


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 27, 2020)

While I agree you already have a nice lineup of synths,I understand you want some new strange,we all get that itch occasionally.
Have you ever checked out Generate? It’s my favorite new synth of 2020,it’s different,very usable & sounds amazing ❤️









Generate


Unleash Chaos Take Chaos to the next level with Generate. Developed by Newfangled Audio, Generate is a marquee polysynth combining several revolutionary chaotic oscillators with all … Generate Read More




www.eventideaudio.com


----------



## sean8877 (Dec 27, 2020)

Yeah you have a pretty good arsenal there, maybe add Vital and get on with learning all of those better before trying to branch out anymore. For what it's worth, I do have Avenger and don't find myself using it all that much. I don't find the sound that inspiring compared to U-he, Omnisphere, etc.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 27, 2020)

Mixing sampled orchestras is one thing, but realistic positioning and a realistic space aren't the only factors with reverbs - although they're certainly an extremely important things - and not any old reverb can produce the right sounding tail.

There are a few tests to see whether a reverb cuts muster. Snare drum is a good source to start with.

Try a small space, like the size of a closet. Good reverbs don't sound metallic, bad ones do.

Then try the snare through a long tail and listen for nasty sparkles.

But what seems to separate the men and women from the boys and girls is flute (or similar). Good reverbs just stick to the sound, bad ones just sound like reverbs - artificial.

There's a lot more to it, for example Dietz hepped us to the Acon Digital reverb in a thread like this a few months ago. Listen to that tail vs. your Frodbgalksdnichatnaiasd $15 special reverb. They have a free one that's not very adjustable that you can download. Whoa.

But the Acon Digital reverb isn't the right sound for orchestral mock-ups, it's more for solo instruments.


----------



## Macrawn (Dec 27, 2020)

Lion is a great one you can cheap on the voucher as pointed out above. Very worth it and very cheap.


----------



## GNP (Dec 27, 2020)

You already have a good collection. Next is to try and make your own sounds using the synths you already have.


----------



## bill5 (Dec 27, 2020)

Just to add to what most are saying. You already have more than enough. Don't fall into SAS (Synth Acquisition Syndrome).


----------



## RAdkins (Dec 27, 2020)

Synapse Audio’s Dune 3 is on sale till 12/31/20


----------



## José Herring (Dec 27, 2020)

chibop said:


> Could someone suggest some synths that could expand my sound library palate?
> I'm looking for electronic synths, not acoustic instruments sample libraries (orchestral, keys, guitars/drummmmmmms...).
> Currently I have Logic, NI Komplete 11, Zebra2 (Dark Zebra), Diva, Hive 2, Repro, Sylenth1, Omnisphere, Arturia V Collection 7, AAS Modeling Collection 3, AIR IEP 3 Complete.
> I see people mentioning Serum and VPS Avenger quite a lot in different places. Would they expand or offer more or less similar to what I have?
> Thanks!


Upgrade your Komplete as far up as you can but even upgrading to Komplete standard will give you access to Massive X which sounds really good to me. But, not intuitive at all.

MSoundFactory is also great.


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 27, 2020)

chibop said:


> I mostly rely on presets and just tweak ADSR and adjust EQ, reverb, delay, and turn off arp. I guess it's time for me to invest time to learn how to work with more advance sections.


Actually I would check out some 3rd party presets first. The unfinished (40%off) and Luftrum (50% off) have excellent presets for Omnisphere, Zebra, Diva and Repro. Probably the top 4 synths anyway.






The Unfinished | Bespoke and commercial synth sounds and samples







www.theunfinished.co.uk










Luftrum, Sound Design.







www.luftrum.com


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 27, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> You don't need anything. Actually Reaktor alone has anything you ever may need.


Umm. I have Reaktor but I wouldn't say it does anything. Also the OP is not the synth constructor kit kind of guy.


----------



## Jkist (Dec 27, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Mixing sampled orchestras is one thing, but realistic positioning and a realistic space aren't the only factors with reverbs - although they're certainly an extremely important things - and not any old reverb can produce the right sounding tail.
> 
> There are a few tests to see whether a reverb cuts muster. Snare drum is a good source to start with.
> 
> ...


Think you posted in the wrong thread Nick D:


----------



## José Herring (Dec 27, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Mixing sampled orchestras is one thing, but realistic positioning and a realistic space aren't the only factors with reverbs - although they're certainly an extremely important things - and not any old reverb can produce the right sounding tail.
> 
> There are a few tests to see whether a reverb cuts muster. Snare drum is a good source to start with.
> 
> ...





Jkist said:


> Think you posted in the wrong thread Nick D:


But it 'twas a good read none the less.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 28, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Umm. I have Reaktor but I wouldn't say it does anything. Also the OP is not the synth constructor kit kind of guy.



Reaktor offers hundreds of free synths, sequencers, drum machines and effects. It could be the only thing a musician ever needed, and all that without having to consider constructing a single thing


----------



## el-bo (Dec 28, 2020)

chibop said:


> Could someone suggest some synths that could expand my sound library palate?



What kind of sound do you want, that your current line-up is unable to give you?


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Dec 28, 2020)

I will echo what many have said, learn to program your synths. You have enough to last a lifetime already. 

That said, if you are going to buy something I'll suggest purchasing Reason since all its synths can now be used as plugins. That's just tons upon tons of presets of every variety for so many styles of synths. Add in the combinator utility and you're on your way to some deeeeeeep sounding synth textures. They frequently get use from me and the majority are extremely friendly towards people that don't know a whole lot of about sound design. I got so many miles out of just adjusting presets before I got more interested in making my own sounds.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 28, 2020)

Ryan Fultz said:


> I will echo what many have said, learn to program your synths. You have enough to last a lifetime already.



I'd agree, if the op only had a few synths. However, if you look at what tools they already own, they already have enough sounds to last a lifetime. And it would only take judicious use of effects to easily expand on what's already there.

I'm inclined to believe that the itch needing to be scratched here has nothing to do with the (probably) upwards of 30,000 sounds not being sufficient ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## bill5 (Dec 28, 2020)

el-bo said:


> I'd agree


Don't look now, but you do agree.


----------



## el-bo (Dec 28, 2020)

bill5 said:


> Don't look now, but you do agree.



I don't get it. What have i missed?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 28, 2020)

Jkist said:


> Think you posted in the wrong thread Nick D:



I have to remember to stop posting when I'm standing on my head.


----------



## chibop (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks for all yourrrrrr responses. I didn't expect this many responses!
Instead of EDM, what about syntths presets geared toward Cinematic sounds with interesting textures?
Omnisphere and Dark Zebra have quite good ones, but is there mmmmmmmorrrrre synths with presets that play nicely with orchestral sounds mainly for providing interesting texture?
Thanks again!


----------



## el-bo (Dec 28, 2020)

chibop said:


> Thanks for all yourrrrrr responses. I didn't expect this many responses!
> Instead of EDM, what about syntths presets geared toward Cinematic sounds with interesting textures?
> Omnisphere and Dark Zebra have quite good ones, but is there mmmmmmmorrrrre synths with presets that play nicely with orchestral sounds mainly for providing interesting texture?
> Thanks again!



As you've pointed out, Omnisphere and Zebra are great for this (There's a reason why they are still highly regarded for layering, underscoring, textures, scapes and pads). From there, you're probably gonna be looking to Kontakt libraries. But while there are definitely some standout examples, there are a ton more that don't really offer what Omnisphere got right, so many years ago.

Perhaps have a look at sound expansions for Omnisphere and Zebra. There are great sets available from Luftrum, The Unfished and Sonic Underworld...among others.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 28, 2020)

chibop said:


> Thanks for all yourrrrrr responses. I didn't expect this many responses!
> Instead of EDM, what about syntths presets geared toward Cinematic sounds with interesting textures?
> Omnisphere and Dark Zebra have quite good ones, but is there mmmmmmmorrrrre synths with presets that play nicely with orchestral sounds mainly for providing interesting texture?
> Thanks again!



Aparillo brings something different, maybe. Someone mentioned Straylight, I think. The granular synths I mentioned are worth a look. Biotek maybe? Bioscape?


----------



## chibop (Dec 28, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> Aparillo brings something different



Aparillo sounds interesting with orb feature like Omnisphere.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 28, 2020)

chibop said:


> Aparillo sounds interesting with orb feature like Omnisphere.



I have had Aparillo for quite a while and yes it’s interesting and fun (initially) but after a while I didn’t find it all that usable or controllable. This might be entirely my lack of understanding but for me it has very little comparatively to Omnisphere as far as something I can really harness and use after the novelty wears off.
I have had the same reaction with a most of the Sugarbytes products I have,clever,entertaining but really not very usable,for me.
That’s why Generate knocks me out,it has a bit of “untamed wildness” in it’s sound but I feel like it can be actually useful as an everyday synth.
Of course this is just my opinion and might be caused by my lack of understanding or comfort with Aparillo & Sugarbytes design philosophy.


----------

